# Link per Entertaste ausführen



## dsturm (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi folks,

In meiner page sind zwei Textboxen und eine Grafik im Formular. Und wenn man die Grafik anklickt, wird das Formular ausgewertet. Das ganze soll jetzt auch passieren, wenn man nicht auf die Grafik klickt, sondern die Entertaste betätigt. Ich weiß, dass dieses Thema schonmal angesprochen wurde, allerdings mit der Lösung, dass es im IE auch ohne jegliche html Hilfe funktioniert.
Bei mir soll das aber nicht nur im IE funktionieren! Beim IE gibt es wenigstens die Angabe, welche Taste zB beim onKeyPress gedrückt wurde. Aber das ist der IE...

Any ideas?


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. Oktober 2004)

Funktioniert das nicht automatisch? Ich kenne mich da ja nicht so aus, aber ich hab eben mal in den Quelltext von Google geschaut, konnte da nix entdecken, und trotzdem funktioniert die Enter-Taste wunderbar.


----------



## dsturm (12. Oktober 2004)

Klar,  bei Google ^^ Aber die habe doch einen Submit-Button, mein Formular nicht (hat ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen, sorry) Ich möcht gerne ohne den <input type="submit... auskommen!
Mein Button ist eine Grafik welche mit MouseOver-Bildwechsel funktioniert, aber halt nicht auf Enter reagiert! Wenn mir jemand sagen kann, ob und wie ich es schaffe einem submit-button per style-Tag bei mouseover ein neues background-image zuzuweisen, der hilft mir damit auch weiter!


----------

